# metricide and gardening



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys I now have a balcony and I got some herbs today. 
I know that the water from my planted tank would be good for my herbs because of the EI dosing. But is the Metricide ok? I know that it is corrosive. Or should I just scrape the whole idea??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Iits corrosive mostly when activator is added. My plants in pots love aquarium water metricide and all

Ill be in touch with in the week bout tank gardening, busy bust right now!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wifey & I have been using the planted tank's water (with Metricide) for months with no problem.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Anthony and Lisa 
I will be watering with the water changes then. 
Lisa sounds good I will talk to you soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The metricide breaks down very quickly in light, so if you don't dose just before the water change (which you wouldn't anyway, as you'd be wasting it), there'll be no problem.


----------

